# Windows(7) or Linux



## levatator (Jun 6, 2012)

How do the pros and cons stack up for you?

I'm an avid Linux (I prefer Ubuntu my self) over Windows ...

What's your preference and thoughts concerning working with Android?

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/31713-why-do-you-use-linux-over-windows/


----------



## mil0ck (Nov 18, 2011)

I really like using linux, and the only reason I use Windows 7 is for games. Hopefully in a couple of years, Valve (if they actually port all their steam games that it is) is able to make Linux a gaming-platform, so I can go to only using Linux and OSX. But for now I'm "stuck" with Windows 7.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

The topic yarly posted up there has some good stuff in it. I would take a look at that. But, to answer your question:

When working with android, I prefer linux because:
1. You can't build android from source on windows.
2. Most things work out of the box without having to find special drivers for them
3. It seems that there are many people on this website that use linux. If you needed to get help from someone, chances are that you both would be using linux and it would make it way easier for them to support you.


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

I like Linux, but, and I've said this before somewhere, I need more driver and application support. Autodesk doesn't make a Linux AutoCAD. But the fact that L4D2 runs better on Linux with OpenGL, well that makes me hopeful of the future.

But for now it's Windows 7.


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Since Windows dominates the desktop market, most developers flock to it anyway when developing programs and applications and such since most people use it instead of Linux.

I would prefer to use Linux myself, but since just about every game I play doesn't run very well anyway on a Linux system, I'm stuck on Windows. If I could stay on Linux Mint without using Windows for various reasons, that would be neat since it runs better on my systems than Windows does. Maybe its due to better resource management or something, I'm not sure...


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

jimmyco2008 said:


> I like Linux, but, and I've said this before somewhere, I need more driver and application support. Autodesk doesn't make a Linux AutoCAD. But the fact that L4D2 runs better on Linux with OpenGL, well that makes me hopeful of the future.
> 
> But for now it's Windows 7.


Its not Autocad but Draftsight is in beta and uses a lot of the same commands as Autocad and it can open/edit/save to Autocads .DWG format.

Its made by same company that makes Solidworks. They have versions for the most popular linux formats and you can find it in the AUR in Arch


----------



## jimmyco2008 (Apr 5, 2012)

00negative said:


> Its not Autocad but Draftsight is in beta and uses a lot of the same commands as Autocad and it can open/edit/save to Autocads .DWG format.
> 
> Its made by same company that makes Solidworks. They have versions for the most popular linux formats and you can find it in the AUR in Arch


Thanks for the tip! I'm back on the perfect-distro-for-me hunt!


----------

